# triger for rigmaster mitre saw



## BLJ. (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a rigmaster sliding compound mitre saw J1X-JF2-255
i'm looking for the trigger switch on the handle,
does anyone know where I can get one
many thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Never heard of Rigmaster, but My guess is, that's the only place yer gonna get a new switch,....


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Pretty sure that's a UK tool.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Possibe I never heard of it either. Should be able to pull up the switch on the net.


----------



## BLJ. (Apr 14, 2015)

sorry, my location is south wales, uk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be Googling that model # and see what comes up.
Not sure how it works there but I know within 20 miles there's at least 5 places that do nothing work on power tools.
Just going on the company's website should tell you some service centers.


----------

